# Finished off the Vinotemp



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Well I just got done putting in my Spanish cedar shelves. Thanks Bob (bobarian) for letting me know how 3 planks fit. I made slots in the planks for a little airflow using the limited tools I had on hand (a jigsaw and a 1" holesaw). It looks a little rough, but works great and is still plenty sturdy. Someday I'll make more and make them a little more purty. 

1/4" x 4" x 36" Spanish cedar planks from Woodcraft cut to 15 1/8" (I think) and then slotted with holesaw and jigsaw.










The planks inserted to make the bottom shelf:










Everything put back in. (Boy... I wish I had another) 










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bones (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks very nice.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

looks awesome!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great Mike!
Where'd ya get your Cedar trays?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking Good, Mike!:tu


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Looks great Mike!
> Where'd ya get your Cedar trays?


I actually traded for them (thanks again Dan) but I believe these are the ones.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

looks fantastic.. well organized.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

mitro said:


> I actually traded for them (thanks again Dan) but I believe these are the ones.


Sweet!
Thanks a TON!
Good trays are soo hard to find.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks really sharp! It seems like you utilized the space very well also.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

That looks kick ass, brother! :tu


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Lookin' good, mitro! Almost looks like if you had a bit more cedar you could make a third shelf and seperate the boxes from the trays that's on the upper shelf..

Either way, good job on the mod! This'll definitely be a nice thread to reference to people when they're looking for ideas on shelving!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice!! :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Very pretty!!! Nice job on the tetris game there too.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Lookin' good, mitro! Almost looks like if you had a bit more cedar you could make a third shelf and seperate the boxes from the trays that's on the upper shelf..


Oh I wish! The unfortunate thing is that the inside of the vinotemp is about 1/4" too narrow to put the trays side-by-side. I have plenty of cedar, I just need a sledgehammer to widen the vinotemp. :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

mitro said:


> Oh I wish! The unfortunate thing is that the inside of the vinotemp is about 1/4" too narrow to put the trays side-by-side. I have plenty of cedar, I just need a sledgehammer to widen the vinotemp. :r


Dang and here I thougth they would of fit side-by-side! Nothing a BFH can't fix, right?! Or maybe a bit of time with a planer and shaving the sides of the trays down. The things we'd do to get things to fit.

:r


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice! Two boxes of Padron 80th?!?! Wow. 

Where'd you get the wood to make the shelves?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice job! :tu


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Very nice! Two boxes of Padron 80th?!?! Wow.
> 
> Where'd you get the wood to make the shelves?


The Padrons: One is for smoking and I convinced myself that the other is an investment. :r

The wood is from www.woodcraft.com


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks great Mike!

I'm hoping to get one as soon as I recover from Christmas shopping.

What are the five vertical boxes on the top shelf?


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

stashu said:


> Looks great Mike!
> 
> I'm hoping to get one as soon as I recover from Christmas shopping.
> 
> What are the five vertical boxes on the top shelf?


Pepin Lanceros collection. Yeah... I bought a few.

If you need shelves when you get one just let me know... I have plenty of SC left over.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

well done!:tu Now I want a vinotemp too.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Very Nice. I hope you enjoy the Vinotemp! But please don't take a hammer to it, get smaller boxes of cigars. LOL*
*:bn*


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn, man... that's very nice looking!!! :tu


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks great, I've been thinking about building one for myself, now you're fanning the fire... :tu


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Great job, Mike. I too got a Vinotemp for xmas. I got shelves and boxes in here is a picture.









I am having a little trouble getting the RH to stabilize. My readings are at 72 to 70. I have the beads 65 RH from Heartfelt Industries, which I have in tubes dry to pull the extra moisture. I'm working on it though.

I love my Vinotemp. Keep us posted on your Vino. :tu


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

Great jobs fellas. I just finished routing my Hydra cable through the drainhole to run it inside the VinoTemp. I have absolutely no cidar in there yet, just monitoring the RH as is. so far all I can maintain is 53% so I need to do something similar.

Are you guys actually running the Vinotemp, or just using it as an airtight humidor?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Nicely Done! :tu


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

If you look real close, you'll see I'm still a bit green around the edges. As such, I'm courous as to what a Vinotemp actually is. I see from the pics it's a cigar storage unit of sorts, but how does it differ from a humi? Thanks for helping my green to fade.


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2007)

redryno247 said:


> If you look real close, you'll see I'm still a bit green around the edges. As such, I'm courous as to what a Vinotemp actually is. I see from the pics it's a cigar storage unit of sorts, but how does it differ from a humi? Thanks for helping my green to fade.


Vinotemp is a brand name for a wine cooler, they're often converted into humidors because they offer temperature control in addition to humidity regulation.


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm running the Vinotemp, at 66 degrees. Two Oust fans also.


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

a vinotemp is next on my list but I think I am going to hold off for a little bit, thanks for sharing the pics though :cb


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking good. I see a Vinotemp in my near future.


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm also looking to move into a vinotemp, thanks to the 2 fine examples here I'm sold.:dr I'm looking to use some 65% beads, how much of them and what else do you use to regulate?

Thanks for the info!:tu


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

skyhigh340 said:


> I'm also looking to move into a vinotemp, thanks to the 2 fine examples here I'm sold.:dr I'm looking to use some 65% beads, how much of them and what else do you use to regulate?
> 
> Thanks for the info!:tu


I'm using 3 lbs but realistically thats about double what you need. Nothing else required!


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ender said:


> Vinotemp is a brand name for a wine cooler, they're often converted into humidors because they offer temperature control in addition to humidity regulation.


Okay, got it, thanks. Now that I know, I'm :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking good there.

Looking realy good.:tu


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice -- and it is already packed! You need TWO!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

How many pounds of beads do you have down there?


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

DUCK said:


> Very nice -- and it is already packed! You need TWO!


Tell my wife that! :tu



Darrell said:


> How many pounds of beads do you have down there?


Look 6 posts up. :r

...and thanks to everyone for their comments!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

skyhigh340 said:


> I'm also looking to move into a vinotemp, thanks to the 2 fine examples here I'm sold.:dr I'm looking to use some 65% beads, how much of them and what else do you use to regulate?
> 
> Thanks for the info!:tu


Invest in a few Oust fans and take the front covers off. It helps airflow quite a bit.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice job Mike! Looks great.


----------

